
Apple hid a secret message in its latest YouTube video - sdan
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/11/apple-hid-a-secret-message-in-its-latest-youtube-video/
======
teddyh
Extracted from meaningless fluff article: The fake blue-screen in the Apple
video is:

 _Error 09102019_

 _This is just a thought. But it might be nice to have some sort of easter egg
message in here for the hard core Apple fans that will stop the video._

 _01010011 01101111 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110100
01101111 01101111 01101011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000
01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000
01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101100 01100001 01110100
01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00111111 00100000_

 _01010111 01100101 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110110 01100101 00100000
01111001 01101111 01110101 00101110_

The binary encoded message reads:

> _So you took the time to translate this? We love you._

~~~
Fricken
Be sure to drink your Ovaltine

[https://youtu.be/zdA__2tKoIU](https://youtu.be/zdA__2tKoIU)

~~~
dzhiurgis
Oh the irony. Closing that video got Safari into some weird headless mode that
doesn't show tab content. This bug has been around for 2-3 years (usually when
you have ~100 tabs open and close playing videos).

[https://imgur.com/a/x9qP4uv](https://imgur.com/a/x9qP4uv)

~~~
londons_explore
That's more of a body-less mode...

------
onion2k
My favourite easter egg of all time is in the brilliant BBC scifi comedy
series Red Dwarf. In one episode the team end up in a dimension where
everything is backwards. If you take one of the backwards sections and play it
forwards there's a great easter egg...
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNWGcYcBklE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNWGcYcBklE)
(first part is backwards, second is the same scene forwards).

~~~
IronBacon
Slightly related, but I'm only aware of Gstreamer based video players that
allow reverse playback:
[https://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/documentation/tutorials/ba...](https://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/documentation/tutorials/basic/playback-
speed.html?gi-language=c)

Gnome Totem video player, at least last time I tried, could play a video with
audio backward after pressing the comma key, it's an hidden feature as it
wasn't mentioned in its keyboard shortcut page...

------
rasse
Instead of rapid firing spacebar to catch the frame, you can use [.] and [,]
to advance and go back a single frame when paused.

~~~
cyberferret
This was my biggest takeaway from that article. As someone who like to dissect
guitar instructional videos on YT, I wish I had known this earlier!

------
King-Aaron
2X faster than the 'best selling PC'

What then is the 'best selling PC'?

~~~
saagarjha
Probably a $500 HP laptop that Best Buy puts the most discount stickers on.

~~~
benj111
What's the market like for low end laptops? I'd expect the big retailers to
get their own 'exclusive' skus to prevent price matching etc.

------
1011_1101
Even as binary aficionado I have to say this "secret" message is pretty weak.

~~~
cyberferret
It can be tricky to fit a meaningful message in a limited space. We had a
hidden easter egg of the blog post header images of our blog at one stage. The
background of the header image was an IBM punched card, with the message "<Our
SaaS App Name> is the greatest HR app for small businesses" (or something like
that) punched out.

Given the non techie audience of our app and blog, nobody detected the hidden
message, much less decoded it in the 12 months we had them up there. We've
since changed the header graphic style to something completely different.

------
nullc
There was a binary background in Silicon Valley season 5 episode 5, I paused
it and spent a couple seconds decoding the first letter. Moments after I said
it, my SO read out the entire message.

I had no idea she knew how to do that, much less do so in freeking real time.

~~~
grenoire
She probably saw it/had translated it beforehand. Not a bad prank.

~~~
nullc
I thought this was a really good point, but it doesn't seem like the sort of
prank that she'd make.

So I printed out "01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100001 01110010
01100101 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100100 01101111 01110010 01101011". It
took slightly longer than I recalled, but she read it again pretty much right
away (and also responded asking if this was news to anyone).

I think this just goes into the totally useless superpowers category.

------
kaycebasques
Cool idea. I personally found the meaning of the hidden binary message a bit
of a letdown.

------
vekker
Despite how much I love technology and innovation, that 2 minute video made me
a bit nauseous. It reminded me of the last part of the Koyaanisqatsi movie.

~~~
duncanawoods
I do love Koyaanisqatsi. The last part is so tragic and poignant that I'm not
really feeling that as a comparison. For those who don't know, this is where
the music for the Dr. Manhattan origin sequence in The Watchmen comes from.
Works even better here though.

Instead, for me, that apple video is a good match for the middle section i.e.
breathless human industry and I think it is sorely missing the end sequence to
reveal that this industriousness has forgotten something important. It is
empty, futile and ignorant and will return to dust.

------
delfinom
>The frames jab at the classic Blue Screen of Death that you might see when
something goes real wrong on a Windows computer

You know Apple is a cult when they bring up the BSoD which doesn't exist for 4
years now. Now you get the Sad Face of Death.

------
mosselman
Yesterday evening I had Friends on and saw the following scene of which I was
reminded when I read this 'article':

[https://youtu.be/agtJ6M0cj4M?t=16](https://youtu.be/agtJ6M0cj4M?t=16)

------
bechampion
They should express their love to tech people openning up osx instead of these
lame attempts.

------
gadders
"Steve, sorry the new phone is so ugly. Please forgive us."

~~~
gchokov
Ulgy to some, beautiful to others. I am from the latter.

~~~
gadders
Do really think so? I mean it's not completely awful, but I don't think Steve
Jobs would have liked the camera cluster that looks like it has just been
stuck on the back.

~~~
fnordsensei
It's hard to imagine what he would do. I'm sure he wouldn't like it, but if
faced with the reality that the iPhone _needs_ a camera spec bump in order to
stay competitive, would he really still stick to his guns and demand a flush
back? Would he make the entire phone the thickness of the cluster?

(I'm assuming here that he couldn't magic the camera cluster thinner with his
reality distortion field)

~~~
gadders
Yeah, I mean obviously I can't speak for him. And he doesn't have magic
powers, but when he was looking after the iPhone there were no compromises,
and this just looks like one big compromise.

~~~
fnordsensei
Right. Maybe he'd gone for a heavier and thicker phone then.

1\. Modern camera

2\. No camera bump

3\. Thin phone

Pick two. Or else, what would be the solution?

~~~
gadders
If I knew that, I'd get paid Steve Jobs wages.

